# 20Th & Last Stage - 1 To Start With And 1 To End With



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Off to French friends for lunch and the very last stage of a great Tour, so to start with a Chilex from Pierre Chil of Paris










and, barring any accidents, for a Wiggins win and an Afro-Brit 2nd place, I shall wear the nearest thing I've got to a British watch, a Swiss Made Services Navigator for the award ceremony!










Thanks to any of you that have followed the "Tour" posts, and my apologies to any that were bored by it!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Merci pour les montres-

Allez Bradlee Weeegeens


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> Merci pour les montres-
> 
> Allez Bradlee Weeegeens


Mais Non! Arretez maintenant n'est pas? :stop:

Mike


----------

